# 10 week old puppy that growls



## lorrainepellett (Apr 22, 2012)

Please help! I am feeling so upset. We have had our puppy home for 1 week. He is absolutely gorgous. He is our first family dog and we had ages to choose the right one. He has been amazing at night and has not had an accident in the house or his crate. I have 3 children (13,11 & 9) they are very respectful of him and have been fab at letting him sleep in his crate when he has taken himself there. Sadly three days after he arrived he growled. This was not a playful growl, neither was it aggressive - just a "don't do it" No teeth bearing and not turning his head to do it. It seems to relate to moving him from places. We can all touch his toys, food, crate and he loves to get a toy and climb onto our laps (on the floor) and sit with us. Tonight my daugther (13) called him. He came in and sat on the mat and then onto her lap when she patted it. She put her arm round him to support him (never a problem before) he growled, she moved her arm instantly and he got off. I know that there are many different suggestions on how to deal with this, but I really want to hear from anyone who has been in this situation. I am very scared that whilst this is a growl when he doesn't like something, when he gets older it could be more severe. I don't understand why he is doing it. We are not babying him. I posted my concerns on Cockapoo Club..sadly noone has replied...which is making me worry all the more.
I just want him to be happy and if he is growling - clearly he is not and I want to understand why. 
Anyone got any ideas, he is only 10 weeks old?
Many thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Lorraine,

First of all I don't think you have anything to worry about. Second of all i am no expert, i am learning as i go as i have always had cats. However, I do feel like im on a steep learning curve and learning fast. Lola is 14 weeks now and has been a little growler since we got her. It did worry me initially, then with some research and talking to different people I soon realised it isn't aggression and usually signifies some sort of anxiety or insecure feeling. Reassurance and treats is key. Lola goes to day care and I talked to the careers about this and she reassured me it was a puppy thing and until they build confidence they can be a little insecure especially if you try to do something they aren't expecting. Routine is good, key words/commands that allow the pup to know whats happening and treating at the same time as reassuring has worked for us. If Lola is hyper she can growl a bit too, usually a nap sorts this. I hope this makes some sense and I'm sure other people will have other things to add. Are you socialising your puppy well? Puppy classes are good as you can talk to other puppy owners and watch other puppies and obviously your pup can socialise with people and doggies..


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it's very normal, especially when they are trying to rest or are tired and it's just their natural way of saying 'leave me be'. Biscuit will usually do it if one of my boys comes up to him when he is resting. It's just a low growl that comes from within him and we know he is trying to say 'leave me now as I'm trying to rest'. Maybe when he growled at your daughter he was just trying to say 'I just want to lie somewhere quiet for now'. It doesn't sound like aggression in your case but more a normal way for him to let you know that he wants to be left alone or has had enough attention for the moment.


----------



## lorrainepellett (Apr 22, 2012)

*10 week puppy growling*

Hi Ruth, thank you so much for replying. We have to wait until next week before we can take him out. We are going to puppy classes in a few weeks times. We have had plenty of visitors including dogs that have been vaccinated. He is always friendly and loving. He is a dream to train and has learnt so many things in a week! I have today practised using the word "move" as a warning that I am going to need him to move then moved him - no problem - not a grumble. So I started breathing a sigh of relief - then he growled at my daughter! I feel like it is unpredictable and that is what scares me. I really hope you are right Ruth and it is a puppy thing. The rest of the time he is an absolute poppet. I just want it to be ok. Thanks again for telling me your experience. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just ask your daughter to do exactly as you are doing, he will enjoy the consistency of this. I really really don't think you should worry... Play games with him. Lola loves hide and seek. The two of us go to opposite ends of the house and take turns to call her and when she finds us we treat her.. Great way to bond and all play together. Also helps to get a good recall for when you are out walking. Good games that really engage everyone in the family really work.. That was a tip from our trainer. He will be fine.. He is just letting you know he feels a little insecure at times. Instead of moving him attract him away from the area with a treat, let him move himself. Then when he goes where you want home treat him.. Positive reinforcement is great, it gives the pup reassurance and they trust that you are not a threat in any way. He has a lot to learn, humans are not like the pups in his litter.. They do stupid things like try to move him when he is comfortable.. He's just trying to train you


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Ruth
I think the replies you have had are right. Blossom has just turned a year old and I had her from 7wks old. The first 2 wks I found extremely difficult as I had never had a puppy before and she would growl. I started fearing and getting upset just like you. I was in a bubble of just looking after Blossom as best I could like you do with a new baby and trying to do best I could. Of course she isnt aggressive at all and a really lovely dog that I couldnt imagine life without now. At the time, when she growled I would say NO and remove her from the room that me and my daughter was in to have time out. I cant say if that worked or not but she did stop and now only growls when she plays tug with her favouruite teddy dog (but I know this is her playing). xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep! Growling during tug is good and healthy..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also Lorraine, 

He might start biting in next two weeks.. Lola started at 11/12 weeks. Dreaded teething. I have posted a lot about the biting. Have a look at my posts if you want any advice.. The people here are great with advice.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at this thread.. This is when I was at the end of my tether. Can't believe how much better things are already. Can't even believe I'm saying things are better. They are! So much!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8863&highlight=Biting


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are really worried you could consult with a professional to give you the right tools to deal with this behaviour. I have a friend with a young schnauzer whose behaviour is a cause for concern. He growls and bites when he is frustrated and also to control situations. 

I think that if you give in to the pup when he growls then he will learn how to use this to control people and to get his own way.

Wishing you good luck with your new puppy as you sound like a lovely family. xx


----------



## lorrainepellett (Apr 22, 2012)

*10 week puppy growling*

Thank you all so much for your replies. I will try not to worry! I do just feel it is him trying to control the situation which is ok if it stays at a growl, just not sure as he gets older it might turn to a bite. I will try to do my best to calm down and see how things go! Just really want to do the best for him.
xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a tricky one and the last thing you want to do is to teach him not to growl at all as it is a very important warning communication for them. Otherwise, if they can't do a warning growl, they might just bite instead which would be far worse to deal with. It all depends on why they are growling. Growling that comes with resource guarding, such as their food bowl, is a different issue and can be dealt with with the right training but it does sound like he is simply doing it when you move him which I would imagine is related to just wanting to rest.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Does he growl when touched in a particular place, is being cuddled or perhaps picked up around his middle? It might be worth getting him checked by the vet for pain. Animals cannot say they have a sore muscle the only way they can tell us is to warn us to keep off! Once you know he is fit and healthy you can address the behaviour with a professional if you feel it is becoming a problem.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry i had wrote my message to ruth instead of loraine. Apologies to u both.xx


----------

